# Cats and blind people?



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a friend who is blind and would like to have a cat as a pet (not as an assistance animal). He's been at my apartment three times and Vequi seems to have accepted him, sort of.

I do have a few concerns though. I would not like him to hurt a cat, and much less have a cat hurt him.

First: I have visual problems myself and I've had a couple of "close calls" regarding stepping on Vequi. Even though she has a jingle-bell in her collar, she manages to sneak unnoticed. I assume for a totally blind person this would be even more of a problem.

Second: Cats can be very visual regarding communications, relying mostly on body language. Some cats are more talktative than others. How would a blind person know, for example when a cat has had enough of petting before the scratch or bite comes in?

Third: What about sneaking outside when the owner opens the door?

Fourth: Dogs seem to "know" when someone is blind and can adapt themselves to their owners. Can a cat get to know you can't see him/her and adapt to your situation?

Would then be recommended cat breeds and no-no ones for a blind person?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Well, I think it sounds like a fine idea! I would think that maybe an adult cat that had previously been declawed and with a good disposition would be perfect!

Adult cats have usually learned to get out of the way when those feet are coming towards them. And if the cat hasn't gotten it down all the way, it will pretty quick! I don't know about anyone else, but the worst part is stairs! Even Kitty who usually gets out of the way will occasionally just sit on a step, which is fine when I'm going up, but when I'm coming down, not seeing her could cause a nasty fall. Does your friend have stairs?

My Kitty is front declawed (by her previous owner) and when I oversensitize her, she swats at me with those paws (which of course does no damage). 

Additionally, an adult cat won't be getting into everything like a kitten so, you wouldn't have to keep such an active eye out to make sure their not doing something bad. 

The only thing that might be a concern would be if the cat was sick or hiding for some reason. When Kitty is upset, she hides. It's hard to find her and I can see! Usually she's under the couch or the bed or in the very back of my closet under the clothes! But she usually comes out when she's ready. If your friend had someone who could come over and help search if the cat is hiding, then that wouldn't be a problem (since that happens so infrequently).

Oh yeah, I was also going to say. Thomas has a bell collar too, and it only jingles when he runs around. If he's walking, it doesn't make a sound. I'm thinking about getting one of these and seeing if it's better: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... 002+113324 
It has three bells...so maybe it would make more noise than a traditional bell collar. (Kitty and I like to know when Thomas is lying in ambush mode to attack us!) Be sure to find one that is used to wearing a collar, some adult cats have never worn one and can't adapt to it.

I think that if your friend went to a good shelter where they really know their animals, he could find the perfect companion.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

^ Good advice. I think it would be a wonderful idea, too. Blind people, because they can't see, are often more tuned in to the environment through their other senses, I wouldn't worry about the person stepping on the cat much more than with a regular person. A calm adult cat sounds like a very good idea - you could also look specifically for a vocal cat - as an adult, you can get a better idea of this. A talkative cat would probably be better for a blind person, because you can often "read" a cat's need through it's vocalization.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I think a lot of people with handicaps (be it blind, deaf, physical, etc) are in need of companionship. They often get overlooked for pets because it is believed that they won't be able to care for the pet properly. 

I believe that there are so many people who could thrive with the companionship of a pet, be it cat, dog, bird, anything! Just knowing you have another living being who loves and cares for you just as much (or more!) than you love and care for it can be very uplifting to the spirits.

I would try to find resources online for information about the blind caring for pets and call around to a few rescues to see if they've placed animals into a situation like this before. Its best if you're overprepared  Find out a good system for feeding, grooming, cleaning the litterbox, playing, etc. If this person has some sort of aid or family member that comes in to help on a daily basis, this may be a lot easier. The best thing to do it talk to the actual person and see their opinion on the matter. 

It sounds like a wonderful idea and I hope it all works out well


----------



## Ashdyre (Oct 4, 2004)

I agree with everything said above. As for stepping on the cat, well, let me tell you, I have fine vision, and i'm always stepping on Pharoah. He's just a silly cat who like to run between my legs, so i don't have time to stop myself before i step on him or kick him. But he keeps doing it anyway, so I guess he's fine.

LOL.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

You might be very surpised at how a cat will adapt to a blind person. Your cat may not adjust when you friend visits. But with his own cat my feelings would be that the cat and owner will adjust pretty quick. 
Go for it. But I would find a cat that is a little older. Not an old cat but one about a year.


----------

